# Notion3 anybody?



## Rob (Jun 26, 2011)

I apologize if this is not the correct board, moderators please put it where it belongs... I'm just asking myself whether there are users using Notion for scoring/sequencing. I've got it since a week and literally fell in love with the program o/~


----------



## mducharme (Jun 26, 2011)

I love its ease of use, but honestly - no slur handles? No manual positioning options for most other things? I mean, sure, you will 9 times out of 10 want to use the notation program default, but when Finale or Sibelius decide they want to make a slur look somewhat wonky or position articulation makings in a funny way or whatever, you can adjust them. You can't with Notion as far as I can tell - you're stuck with the default ones. I did some test examples in the demo and it did some weird slurs and I was unable to fix them because no options were available to do so. I suppose you could do it quickly in Notion and then import into Finale or Sib, but then what is the point of doing it in Notion in the first place?


----------



## wst3 (Jun 26, 2011)

I tried Notion when it first came out, and then again when it updated to V2, haven't tried V3 yet. I think they are on to something, but I guess I am so accustomed to Finale that using a different scoring tool is beyond me. There may be ways to do all the things I am used to doing, but I can't find them! And I do tent towards a lazy streak when it comes to new tools - unless there is a huge advantage to a new tool I am predisposed to keeping what works (for me.)


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 26, 2011)

Just watched a few videos, looks interesting, especially the sequencer staff. The video wasn’t very detailed. Would be interested to know if there is a grid view possible showing the beats and divisions on the staff, also if viewable in a scroll view (not page).
What about key-switches?

How are you using it Rob?


----------



## Rob (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm a long time Finale user as well... if I were to deliver a score to a publisher for printing, Finale would be my goto program. But for composing Finale is a pain. As a sequencer it's far too slow and uselessly complex... Notion is to me the perfect compromise between notation program and sequencer/vst host. I'm in the process of writing a series of arrangements for a local concert band, and I needed to write directly on the score and be able to listen to the result with a decent aproximation... on a single modest PC (AMD 3800+) with Notion I can run a complete concert band score while listening to VSL/Kontak/EW instruments, plus conducting on a tempo track... looks like a miracle to me...


----------



## Rob (Jun 26, 2011)

jamwerks @ 26th June 2011 said:


> Just watched a few videos, looks interesting, especially the sequencer staff. The video wasn’t very detailed. Would be interested to know if there is a grid view possible showing the beats and divisions on the staff, also if viewable in a scroll view (not page).
> What about key-switches?
> 
> How are you using it Rob?



no grid, but the layout is very clean and well organized...
you have the possibility to switch the sequencer layer on/off and retouch durations, velocities etc . This way you can have a clean notation while retaining the live performance feel. What I miss most notation-wise is cross staff beaming... anyway I'm pretty sure I'll send the separate parts as well as the score directly from Notion. The output is good enough for this kind of job


----------



## Pochflyboy (Jun 27, 2011)

I like it but when it comes down to it there is just nothing out there that is faster than Sibelius for making scores and parts look great quickly. I will be interested to see how this changes in the next couple of years. I think the features will spread more equally among the different software.


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 27, 2011)

The sequencer staff seems interesting, but for Notion to work for me it would have do midi and notation in a strong way. For orchestrating Logic works great for me with the piano roll in front of me, and multiple staves (score editor) on another screen. But then I loose quite a bit of time moving everything into Finale for making the scores.

If Notion could do all that in one program I’d be interested !


----------



## Rob (Jun 27, 2011)

jamwerks @ 27th June 2011 said:


> The sequencer staff seems interesting, but for Notion to work for me it would have do midi and notation in a strong way. For orchestrating Logic works great for me with the piano roll in front of me, and multiple staves (score editor) on another screen. But then I loose quite a bit of time moving everything into Finale for making the scores.
> 
> If Notion could do all that in one program I’d be interested !



it does work for me because it looks better than Logic and it sounds better than Finale...


----------

